# "Dokumente und Einstellungen" löschen



## DarkManX (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einer Partition eine alte Windowsversion. Dort war ein PW-geschützter Benutzer drauf und nun kriege ich die Dateien nicht runter. Wie kann ich die löschen?
Hoffe einer kann mir helfen...

Und nur so nebenbei habe beim Installieren eines Spiels immer diese Fehlermeldung:

```
InstallShield
1607: InstallShield Scripting Runtime kann nicht installiert werden
```
Woran kann das liegen?

thx & mfg
DmX


----------

